# شريط ترانيم " صورتك تجملنى "كورال الثلاث قديسين



## george3st (28 فبراير 2009)

*هدية كورال الثلاثة قديسين ببنى سويف مفاجأة المنتدى الحصرية
أول اصدار لكورال الثلاث قديسين ولأول مرة على النت حصرياشريط ترانيم "صورتك تجملنى"



مع انى بكون وحيد فى عالم صعب لكن يارب انا باجيلك دانت اللى مجروح عشانى دانت اللى حضنك مشتهى لكل الجموععشان كده بقول اقبلنى يامخلص,خدنى لحضنكلأنى لسه بسأل اد ايه غالى عندك لكن"صورتك تجملنى" 
بوستر الشريط*

*عالم صعب*

http://www.4shared.com/file/51841436/db459a47/3alam_sa3b.html?dirPwdVerified=d8270ace




*حضن الرب يسوع*
http://www.4shared.com/file/60712226/c52849a8/7odn_elrab.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e





*اقبلنى يامخلص*
http://www.4shared.com/file/60710996/8080b709/ekpalny.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e






*مجروح*
http://www.4shared.com/file/60711707/946776b9/magro7.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e





*العالم يبنى ويزرع*
http://www.4shared.com/file/89973237/26d0ec2b/el3alm_-_el3alm.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e




*
لما بكون وحيد*
http://www.4shared.com/file/89976120/943706a2/lama_-_bakon.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e






*لسه بتسأل*
http://www.4shared.com/file/89976605/d324862a/lasa_-_betesaal.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e




*
شايف*
http://www.4shared.com/file/89977090/cebdd23b/shayef_-_shayef.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e

http://www11.0zz0.com/2009/02/28/22
/124808515.jpg


*
صورتك تجملنى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/89977494/ced9befe/sortak_-_sortak.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e




*
السلام لك يامريم*
http://www.4shared.com/file/89975360/e16ab826/elsalam_-_lake.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e




*مديح الثلاث قديسين*
http://www.4shared.com/file/40488188/7c25c5ba/3_kedesen.html?dirPwdVerified=d8270ace



http://www.4shared.com/file/89978334/691a50a7/yarab_-_ana.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e
*يارب أنا باجيلك*
http://www.4shared.com/file/89978334/691a50a7/yarab_-_ana.html?dirPwdVerified=eb0b086e




*التعليق الوحيد اللى هتحسوا بيه لما تسمعوا الشريط من اول ترنيمة
ان كل ترنيمة هتلمس كل احساس جواكم*


----------



## george3st (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم "صورتك تجملنى"كورال الثلاث قديسين*

المشاركة مش عاجباكم:smi411:


----------



## anosh (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم "صورتك تجملنى"كورال الثلاث قديسين*

*بجد ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير لان فعلا الشريط جاااااامد 
ميرسى مره تانيه ​*


----------



## mina_mobil (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم "صورتك تجملنى"كورال الثلاث قديسين*

بجد شريط جامد جدا جدا جدا
وربنا يباركك


----------



## george3st (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم "صورتك تجملنى"كورال الثلاث قديسين*

*ميرسى على ردود حضراتكم
يارب يكون عجبكم بجد ووصلكم تعزية*


----------



## BeBo0o0o (1 مارس 2009)

*حصريا وحاليا هنا...شريط(صورتك تجملــنى).لـــ كورال الثلاثة قديسين.فظيع..CdQ 128 Kbps*

كورال الثلاثة قديسين ببنى سويف
يقــــدم هــــــــديه تحــــــــفه بجــــــــد
 شريط(صورتك تجملــنى).لـــ كورال الثلاثة قديسين
وانا متاكد انكـــو لو سمعــــتو اول ترنيمه اصلن هتحسوا بيها اوى
ومش اول ترنيمه بس بجد الشريط كلو رائع اوى وكل ترنيمه هتلمس احساس جواكم




*****



Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
Format : Mp3
Size : 47MB
*****




Track_1
عالم صعب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?35zmmo2jowm




Track_2
حضن الرب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?o0qmmdfmnwg




Track_3
اقبلني يا مخلص
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gjztjzjkyzg




Track_4
العالم يبني ويزرع
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mtwzz1yvzxe




Track_5
مجروح
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmjytaxtmzy




Track_6
لما بكون وحيد
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5dnndmvuimz




Track_7
لسه بتسال
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lggt2bgik0u




Track_8
شايف
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zlmxozjjzgt




Track_9
صورنك جملتني
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kqwmmqyf5gf




Track_10
مديح ثلاثة قديسين
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wzttwttmg3g




Track_11
يا رب انا باجيلك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?goqmtjoyq0e





* لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 46 ميجا *



http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rzlwxntwdqq


+++
اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
+++

+++BeBo0o+++




ياجماعه الشريط ملوش حل بجد يارب يعجبكــــــــــــــــــو بس انا متاكد انو هيعجبكو اوى وباذن يســوع تنالوا منو البركه
  ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو
وده أول اصدار لكورال الثلاث قديسين ولأول مرة على النت
وبجد الكورال صوت وتوزيع وكلمات وكل حاجه  روعـــه بجد ربنا يعوض كل من شارك فى هذا العمل 
+++امـــــــــــــين+++​​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا وحاليا هنا...شريط(صورتك تجملــنى).لـــ كورال الثلاثة قديسين.فظيع..CdQ 128 Kbps*

شكراااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم "صورتك تجملنى"كورال الثلاث قديسين*

شكراااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم "صورتك تجملنى"كورال الثلاث قديسين*

ميرررررسى على الشريط 

​ ​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## george3st (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم "صورتك تجملنى"كورال الثلاث قديسين*

*ميرسى قوى قوى على ردودكم*


----------



## george3st (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم "صورتك تجملنى"كورال الثلاث قديسين*

*تم رفع الألبوم على موقع ام بى ثرى ترانيم
http://new.mp3-tranem.net/songs.aspx?albId=526*


----------



## george3st (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم "صورتك تجملنى"كورال الثلاث قديسين*

kl san wklkm tybin wkl OM TYBA
bmnastbt 3ID ELom


----------



## †bent aboya† (6 أبريل 2009)

*شريط " صورتك تجملنى " لفريق الثلاثه قديسين روووعه*

سلام الاله الحى معكم

شريط ترانيم صورتك تجملنى لفريق الثلاثه قديسين

شريط روووعه اتمنى يعجبكم

ترانيم الشريط

صورتك تجملنى
العالم يبنى ويزرع
اقبلنى يامخلص
حضن الرب
شايف
عالم صعب
لسه بتسأل
لما بكون وحيد
مجروح
مديح الثلاثه قديسين
يارب انا بجيلك

لينك الشريط

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?q2kjzn0xzmm​
صلوا لاجلى


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط "صورتك تجملنى" لفريق الثلاثه قديسين روووعه*

شكرااا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط "صورتك تجملنى" لفريق الثلاثه قديسين روووعه*

شكرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
جاري التحميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط "صورتك تجملنى" لفريق الثلاثه قديسين روووعه*

ميررررسى على الشريط 

جارى التحميل ..........

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​ ​


----------



## daughter jesus (22 يناير 2010)

gamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllllll awyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy merciiiiiiiiiiiiii w god wiz u


----------



## george3st (22 يناير 2010)

*أنا مبسوط جداااا انى الشريط عجبكم وكلماته وألحانه وصلت ليكوا ووصلت رسالة*


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


+++


----------

